# التبريد والتكييف - موضوعات هامه - شرح مفصل باللغة العربية



## زياد تامر متولى (13 مايو 2006)

إلى كل الراغبين فى العمل بمجال التبريد والتكييف
أرجو ان تحقق لهم الموضوعات الأتيه الإفاده 
والله الموفق

المبردات
Chillers for Air Condition.pdf​


----------



## زياد تامر متولى (13 مايو 2006)

ثانيا أساسيات العمل فى مجال التبريد والتكييف

شاهد المرفق
Basics for Air Condition Working.pdf​


----------



## زياد تامر متولى (13 مايو 2006)

التكييف الصحراوى
1.pdf​


----------



## زياد تامر متولى (13 مايو 2006)

التبريد والتكييف
الدوائر والمكونات الكهربية
Electicity-Air Condition.pdf​


----------



## زياد تامر متولى (13 مايو 2006)

الثلاجه المنزلية
شرح كامل

Ordinary Refrigerator for Home.pdf​


----------



## علي البابلي (13 مايو 2006)

مشكورر الله يعطيك العافيه بس عندي مشكله بالتحميل


----------



## تقوى الله (13 مايو 2006)

*ما شاء الله*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
مرحبا" بك اخي الكريم زياد تامر متولى في المنتدي وقسم التبريد والتكييف المميز ،ما شاء الله علي هذا المجهود الرائع ، جزاك الله عنا جميعا" خيرا" ، وجعله الله في ميزان حسناتك ، وننتظر منك كل ما هو جديد ومزيد باذن الله تعالي .
وتقبل خالص تحياتي،،،  ​


----------



## fady2005 (13 مايو 2006)

شككرررا على المعلومات القيمة


----------



## salim4 (14 مايو 2006)

مشكورر الله يعطيك العافيه


----------



## brifkani2006 (14 مايو 2006)

الله يعطيك العافية ويرزقك بالبنت الحلال ياجميل يا انت


----------



## النيزك (14 مايو 2006)

زياد تامر متولى قال:


> الثلاجه المنزلية
> شرح كامل


 

المهندس زياد الرابط فيه مشكلة


----------



## النيزك (14 مايو 2006)

ألف شكر مهندسنا الغالي اشتغل الرابط


----------



## السيد صابر (14 مايو 2006)

*شكرا***شكرا*

بسم الله ارحمن الرحيم
الف شكر للمهندس زياد علي هذا الجهد
في رعايه الله


----------



## الدايمى (18 مايو 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة
ارجو من المهندس ياسر والمهندس احمد عفيفى وكل المهندسين فى المنتدى:
من لدية اى كتاب او بحث اواى معلومة على التبريد الشمسى او التبريد بالامتصاص
ان يبعثها لى على الايميل الالكترونى اومن خلال المنتدى.
وايميلى هوaa_ss_76***********


----------



## kazali016 (28 مايو 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
[.h; hggi odvhW


----------



## احمد11 (29 مايو 2006)

ارجوا تزويدي بموقع كتاب للتبريد والتكيف ذات القطع المنفصله


----------



## Mmervat (30 مايو 2006)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## Mmervat (30 مايو 2006)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## صلاح الدبعي (22 يونيو 2006)

شكراً للأخ الذي كتب هذا الموضوع


----------



## hatemaliy (24 يونيو 2006)

جزاك الله كل خيرا


----------



## hatemaliy (28 يونيو 2006)

جزاك الله كل خيرا اخى الفاضل وبارك الله فيك ..
وفى انتظار المزيد من هذه الكتب الرائعه ..
لا تنسانا بارك الله فيك 
فحقا نحن فى امس الحاجه لهذه الكتب 
.
اخوك فى الله حاتم على غلاب ..
فنى تبريد وتكييف .... مصر


----------



## الصميدعي (28 يونيو 2006)

بارك الله فيك يااخي العزيز وجعلها في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## المهندس الكويتي (28 يونيو 2006)

[frame="11 70"]جزاك الله الف خير اخي الكريم فعلا موضوع مميز ومعلومات الكثير بحاجه اليها [/frame]


----------



## salemr12 (30 يونيو 2006)

والله مشكور ويجازيك خيرا عما افدتنا به


----------



## salemr12 (30 يونيو 2006)

جزاك الله الف خير اخي الكريم فعلا موضوع مميز ومعلومات الكثير بحاجه اليها


----------



## nassernasa (2 أكتوبر 2006)

شكرا وجزاك الله كل خير


----------



## ايمان العربى (3 أكتوبر 2006)

الف شكر للمهندس زياد على المعلومات الرائعة دى وربنا يزيدك من العلم يارب


----------



## ايمان العربى (3 أكتوبر 2006)

ما شاء الله عليك المعلومات قيمة والشرح مفصل ربنا يوفقك ويزيدك من العلم


----------



## ايمان العربى (4 أكتوبر 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
انا عندى معلومات عن التبريد بالامتصاص بس عندى مشكلة فى الصور لو ممكن حد من حضراتكم يساعدنى ويقولى انزلها ازاى على المنتدى اكون متشكرة جداوعشان اعرف كمان انزل الخرايط

ولحاضرتكم كامل الاحترام والشكر


----------



## الاوائل (7 أكتوبر 2006)

موضوع قيم و معلومات مفيدة 
جزاكم الله خير الجزاء
اذا امكنم المساعدة باى برام تعليمية على شكل افلام فيديو سكنون شاكرين لكم


----------



## الكنزى (8 أكتوبر 2006)

*شكر*

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## penpella (9 أكتوبر 2006)

الف شكر على المجهود الطيب ان شاء الله فى ميزان حسناتك 
وفى انتظار المزيد و الجديد ... بارك الله فيك


----------



## عبد الله بدير (9 أكتوبر 2006)

الله يجزيك كل خير مجهود متميز
مهندس /عبدالله


----------



## abhte (9 أكتوبر 2006)

مشكورر الله يعطيك العافيه


----------



## عبد الله بدير (9 أكتوبر 2006)

الف شكر على مجهودك الممتاز
مهندس/ عبد الله


----------



## عزوعزيز (20 نوفمبر 2006)

والله ما عارفين نشكرك كيف يا أخ تامر الله يجزيك ألف مليون خير


----------



## عزوعزيز (20 نوفمبر 2006)

عزوعزيز قال:


> والله ما عارفين نشكرك كيف يا أخ تامر الله يجزيك ألف مليون خير


هذا إيميلي للتعارف azoozhmd***********​


----------



## ahmed morshidy (20 نوفمبر 2006)

كتب رائعة جداااااااا
اثابك الله من فضله
:14: :15:​


----------



## عاطف جمال (28 نوفمبر 2006)

*lمشكورررررررررر اخى العزيز على هذه المعلومات القيمه*


----------



## يتيم المشاعر (28 نوفمبر 2006)




----------



## al-rahbi (25 ديسمبر 2006)

شكرا مهندس زياد .. بارك الله فيك


----------



## al-rahbi (25 ديسمبر 2006)

شكرا مهندس زياد .. بارك الله فيك


----------



## usama_2006 (26 ديسمبر 2006)

بسم الله ارحمن الرحيم
الف شكر للمهندس زياد علي هذا الجهد


----------



## محمد القواص (26 ديسمبر 2006)

اريد بحث عن اجهزة التكييف


----------



## حسن هادي (26 ديسمبر 2006)

شكرراااا جزيلا علما اني لم اقرا الموضوع الان ولكن بارك الله فيك على كل مجهود


----------



## the lord (27 ديسمبر 2006)

شكرااااا لك يا اخى اكثر من رائع


----------



## el_shawadify (31 ديسمبر 2006)

من كل قلبي .. جزاك الله كل خير أخ زياد


----------



## eyes2002 (2 يناير 2007)

مشكور أخي علي الكتب القيمة


----------



## الصقر الجرىء (3 يناير 2007)

شكر لل هذا الجهدمهندس زياد علي
وارجوا من الله التوفيق لك وان ترتقى وترتفع بما تعلمت


----------



## صميده (3 يناير 2007)

شكرررررررررررررررررررررررررررا 
اخوك 
Walid
من ام الدنيا


----------



## Badran Mohammed (4 يناير 2007)

*ممنون أخي الفاضل وكل عام وأنت بخير*


----------



## quick (5 يناير 2007)

السلام عليكم وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## saad-abdou (5 يناير 2007)

مشكور اخي على المعلومات


----------



## محمد الواثق عبده (10 يناير 2007)

*التبريد*

شششكرررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررا


----------



## kakkak265 (11 يناير 2007)

مشكورررررررر على هذا الجهد


----------



## moha.saeed11 (15 يناير 2007)

*الموضوع: التبريد والتكييف - موضوعات هامه - شرح مفصل باللغة العربية الرد على الموضوع*

شكرا اخى الفاضل على حسن صنيعك


----------



## احمد مضر (15 يناير 2007)

اخي زياد تامر متولي نشكرك على هذه المواضيع و التي هي كتب ضمن منهجية المؤسسة العامة للتعليم الفني و التدريب المهني و ان ضمن موقع المؤسسة كتب كثيرة بالغة العربية , او بالاحرى كل الكتب المعتمدة ضمن منهجية المؤسسة محملة على الموقع و معروضة للجميع حتى يحملوها و يستفيدو منها , و انا لدي كل المنهجية المتعلقة بالتكييف و اعمال الهندسة الصحية بالاضافة الى كتب بالهندسة الكهربائية و المدنية و استطيع تحميلها بالمنتدى هنا و لكنها كثيرة جدا , لذا اقترح عليكم زيارة الموقع و تحميل ما تريدون , و اليكم الموقع :
http://continue.gotevot.edu.sa/


----------



## xabdoux (30 يناير 2007)

thx ya mannnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn


----------



## waleednt1982 (23 مارس 2007)

شكرا ارجو الافاده لو عاوز اعرف قدرة اتشلر بالطن كيف اعرفها بمجرد اني اقف امام الاتشلر و شكرا


----------



## ضاوي (25 مارس 2007)

يعطيك الف عافية على المعلومات


----------



## ياسر ادم (27 مارس 2007)

الله يجزيك كل خير على المعلومات القيمة


----------



## روميو الحزين (28 مارس 2007)

_جزاكم الله كل خير اخوتى وربنا يعينكم على فعل الخير دائما اخوكم روميو الحزين _


----------



## مايو توب (28 مارس 2007)

انا مشكور جدا على هذه


----------



## مايو توب (28 مارس 2007)

انا مشكور جداااااا على هذه المعلومات القيمه 
بس كان نفسي في الدوائر الكهربائيه لاجهزة تكييف الهواء الاسبيليت


----------



## السكرتيرfm (29 مارس 2007)

زياد تامر متولى قال:


> التبريد والتكييف
> الدوائر والمكونات الكهربية


اولا= بارك الله لك في علمك وزادك علما 
ثانيا= اتمنى ان تضع رابط اخر حيث ان الملف يظهر بعد التحميل معطوب وكذلك رابط معلومات الثلاجه المنزليه .............. ولك كل التقدير والاحترام


----------



## المهندس25 (29 مارس 2007)

شكرااااااااااااا جزيلااااااااااااااا


----------



## المكيف (29 مارس 2007)

شكرا لك اخي الكريم ووفقك الله لما هو الخير للجميع

المكيف


----------



## المكيف (29 مارس 2007)

جزاك الله عني خير الجزاء ووفقك لما ترفدنا به من العلم وسيعطيك الله خير العلم والجزاء 
اخوك المهندس المكيف .


----------



## waleednt1982 (29 مارس 2007)

لو سمحتم عاوز اعرف اذاي اول مشوف اتشلر اعرف 1 - حجمه بطن التبريد


----------



## rozaia (29 مارس 2007)

سلمت يداك

شكرا


----------



## اباحزم (7 أبريل 2007)

مشكور اخي الكريم


----------



## joemeg (23 أبريل 2007)

مرحبا هيام


----------



## joemeg (23 أبريل 2007)

مرحبا هيام سعيد


----------



## محمد جلال احمد (25 أبريل 2007)

بسم الله ارحمن الرحيم
الف شكر للمهندس زياد علي المجهود الرائع:12:


----------



## الكـــوبرا (26 أبريل 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله


----------



## bobstream (26 أبريل 2007)

merci
شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## altaib (27 أبريل 2007)

مشكور وبارك الله فيك


----------



## وحيد عبد العزيز (27 أبريل 2007)

اخوكم وحيد اسال عن الdx 180 كباسات تكون كم ارجو اجابة


----------



## kakkak265 (27 أبريل 2007)

مشكورررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## asabbagh84 (27 أبريل 2007)

السلام عليكم... شكراً للأخ زياد على حسن ما قدم عن في علم التكييف و تطبيقاته


----------



## الشااااعر (28 أبريل 2007)

الف شكر اخوووي علي المجهود​


----------



## بشيردحدى (29 أبريل 2007)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## محمد مصطفى محمود (29 أبريل 2007)

مشكور اخى على هذا المجهود


----------



## طالب (30 أبريل 2007)

بارك الله فيك كتب جدا مفيدة


----------



## سليمان عيدي (30 أبريل 2007)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## yehyaali_sgc (3 مايو 2007)

شكراً جزيلاً على الكتب الرائعة


----------



## احمد محمود البدوى (4 مايو 2007)

شكرا جزيلا يابشمهندس وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## zroogaa (5 مايو 2007)

السلام عليكم 
جزاكم الله خير الجزاء وبارك فيكم وزادكم علما 

والسلام عليكم


----------



## eyes2002 (20 مايو 2007)

الف شكر علي المواضيع 
ابو علاء


----------



## مطلق الخيرات (20 مايو 2007)

مشكورين ورحم الله والديكم


----------



## احمد عبود حسين (22 مايو 2007)

جزاءك الله خيرا عنا جميعا .


----------



## sayed nasr (22 مايو 2007)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك خيرا


----------



## Samara_Samara (22 مايو 2007)

شكرا علي هذه المعلومات


----------



## يامصبر الموعود (22 مايو 2007)

شكر للمهندس زياد علي هذا الجهد


----------



## ductlator (22 مايو 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## thunderbird (23 مايو 2007)

الله يعطيك العافيه وماقصرت على مجهودك الرائع والى الأمام


----------



## mottohotto (24 مايو 2007)

موضوع جميل جدا و فيه منفعه لكل متخضض
جاك الله خير


----------



## bito (27 مايو 2007)

yaret ya a7' ductlator lao mkansh 3andak mane3 tab3atly brameg 7sab el a7mal al 7araria we ay 7aga advanced fe el mgal da asly ba7'od corce 3and etneeen esteshareeeen we 3ayz el mazeeed


----------



## مهندس سامر (27 مايو 2007)

مشكور رحم الله والديك


----------



## جمال كول (29 مايو 2007)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## سقراط (6 يونيو 2007)

جزاك الله عنا كل خير

وبارك الله في همتك العاليه


----------



## faba_200 (7 يونيو 2007)

مشكور على هدا العمل الرائعععععععععععععععععع


----------



## أبوإبراهيم (7 يونيو 2007)

*جهد رائع*

بوركت وبورك مسعاك
فشكر الله لك
فجزيت خيراً
وأطعمت طيراً
وزوجت بكراً


----------



## روث (8 يونيو 2007)

مشكو ر أخي على الموضوع 
لكن بليز ضع لنا في موضوعك برامج الاحمال الحرارية لكن اغلب الروابط لا تعمل و اذا تكرمت مع الشرح باااااااااااااااااااااالعربي


----------



## elgalym (10 يونيو 2007)

مشكور يا حبيبى ربنا يكرمك على عملك والف الف شكر


----------



## أحمد سامي_2007 (11 يونيو 2007)

شكرا على المعلومات


----------



## talharah (13 يونيو 2007)

يعطيك العافية والف شكر


----------



## nedal-h (13 يونيو 2007)

ارجو ان تساعدوني في عملية التوصيل الكهربائي لمكيف هيروس U17 A وخصوصا التايمر وحماية انقطاع الفازات وانا من الشاكرين و ممتن لكم


----------



## nedal-h (13 يونيو 2007)

ارجو ان تساعدوني في عملية التوصيل الكهربائي لمكيف هيروس U17 A وخصوصا التايمر وحماية انقطاع الفازات وانا من الشاكرين و ممتن لكم او ارسالها عى البريد الاكتروني هذا 
Nedal-h73*************


----------



## عماد عبد الغنى (19 يونيو 2007)

شكرا على المجهودالكبير


----------



## أبوسمش (23 يونيو 2007)

الف شكر يا مهندس على المعلومات في رعاية الله


----------



## ابو الخنثاء (24 يونيو 2007)

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله*

جزاكم الله خيرا على العمل على المساعدة فى هذا المجال و ارجو فتح موضوع عن انظمة التحكم فى التكييف المركزى DDC and BMS و ذلك لاهمية هذا الموضوع


----------



## ابو الخنثاء (24 يونيو 2007)

جزاكم الله خيرا على العمل على المساعدة فى هذا المجال و ارجو فتح موضوع عن انظمة التحكم فى التكييف المركزى DDC and BMS و ذلك لاهمية هذا الموضوع


----------



## الشعال (24 يونيو 2007)

مشكور وبارك اللة فيك


----------



## eng_mohus (24 يونيو 2007)

thaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaanks


----------



## م.اسامة علي (10 يوليو 2007)

*شكر وتقدير*

نتقدم لكم بالشكر الجزيل لما قدمتموه جعله الله في ميزان اعمالكم

م.اسامة علي


----------



## يوسف جابر (10 يوليو 2007)

مشكور وجزاك الله خير


----------



## اسو عباس (10 يوليو 2007)

شكرا لهذا المعلومات القيمة


----------



## mohamed55555 (22 يوليو 2007)

بسم الله ارحمن الرحيم
الف شكر للمهندس زياد علي هذا الجهد
في رعايه الله


----------



## زرابي (4 أغسطس 2007)

الروابط تعمل
جزاك الله كل خير*** ننتظر المزيد*****


----------



## محمد فولتو (6 أغسطس 2007)

الشكر الوافر لجميع من تعب لوصول هذه المعلومات الينا 
وارجو ما احدكم ان يدنى ببرنامج حساب الاحمال الحرارية نسخة تعمل under dos او شرح احد البرامج التى تعمل under windows ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## وحيد عبد العزيز (6 أغسطس 2007)

_lمشكورررررررررر اخى العزيز على هذه المعلومات القيمه:13: _


----------



## دسوقي49 (11 أغسطس 2007)

شكرا علي مجهودك


----------



## مكادى (10 سبتمبر 2007)

شكرا للاخ الفاضل زياد جزاك الله خيرا بهذ العمل


----------



## assim (10 سبتمبر 2007)

الله يعطيك العافيه يا اخ زياد
ودائما ارسل لنا مشركات قيمه كهذه


----------



## محمد مصطفى محمود (11 سبتمبر 2007)

كل عام وانتم جميعا بخير:55:


----------



## جمال جودة علي (11 سبتمبر 2007)

مشكــــــــــــــــــــور أخـــــــــــــــــــــى


----------



## ايهاب العربي (11 سبتمبر 2007)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## احمد عماد مرجان (12 سبتمبر 2007)

لا اعرف كيف اشكرك ولكن يكفى ان اللة يجزيك خيرا كلما ننتفع بخبرتك 
واريد الدئرة الكهربية لو لم اكن اطمع فى علمك


----------



## احمد عماد مرجان (12 سبتمبر 2007)

اريد الدائرة الكهربية للتكييف


----------



## احمد عماد مرجان (12 سبتمبر 2007)

الى المهندس زياد تامر ارجو من حضرتك رسم الدائرة الكهربية للتكييف مثل ما تم شرحة عن المبردات


----------



## احمد عماد مرجان (12 سبتمبر 2007)

*الى المهندس زياد*

:11:


احمد عماد مرجان قال:


> الى المهندس زياد تامر ارجو من حضرتك رسم الدائرة الكهربية للتكييف مثل ما تم شرحة عن المبردات


ونتمنى ان تكون على النحو التالى 
1 دائرة مبسطة للدائرة 
2 دائرة لبعض الاجهزة
ولكننا لانحملك اكثر من المستطاع
نحن نطلب المساعدة قدر الامكان


----------



## 000403 (13 سبتمبر 2007)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووورر الله يعطيك العافيه


----------



## ابو اواب (14 سبتمبر 2007)

الله يقويك اخونا ويعطيك العافية


----------



## البريفيسور (15 سبتمبر 2007)

مشكورر الله يعطيك العافيه


----------



## م.سعد نجم (20 سبتمبر 2007)

مشكورين يا اخوان
هناك اسئلة ترد فى هذا الموضوع
هل من مجيب ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## كريم مجدى (20 سبتمبر 2007)

زياد تامر متولى قال:


> ثانيا أساسيات العمل فى مجال التبريد والتكييف
> 
> شاهد المرفق


اريد معرفة كيفية حساب طول وحجم الامبوبه الشعريه لكل طاغط


----------



## كريم مجدى (20 سبتمبر 2007)

الى من لديه المعرفه اريد ان اعرف كيفية حساب طول وقطر الانبوبه الشعريه بالنسبه للضاغط


----------



## مستشار (4 أكتوبر 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## مهندس أحمد الزياني (23 أكتوبر 2007)

السلام عليكم انل المهندس أحمد احتاج الى مواضيع تختص بمنظومات التبريد الامتصاصي


----------



## مهندس أحمد الزياني (24 أكتوبر 2007)

الى الدايمي انا المهندس أحمد وانا مهتم ايضا بالتبريد بالامتصاص وارجو ان تبعت لي ماتملكه من معلومات تخص الموضوع على اميلي وهو ah8sa وشكرا لتعونكم معنا...


----------



## مهندس علي حطبه (24 أكتوبر 2007)

جزاك الله كل خير على هذا المجهود الرائع


----------



## ارماجيدون (25 أكتوبر 2007)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووور جداًُ


----------



## عبد ابوصالح (25 أكتوبر 2007)

كيف الحال الى جميع لاخوه والى جميع من قام بهذه المواضيع المثير والمفيده اشكركم على جهودكم بس مش قابل فتح عندي


----------



## عبد القدوس ابن عبد (30 أكتوبر 2007)

مشكووووووووووووووووووور اخي اذاكان ممكن كتابا
Le pratique du froid 2éme edition et la pratique de la climatisation


----------



## كريم مجدى (10 نوفمبر 2007)

شكرا على هذه المعلومات القيمه اكثر الله من امثالك


----------



## السيد سعيد السيد (26 ديسمبر 2007)

اريد أى مرجع عن mulipressure in vapour compressionrefigeration cycle


----------



## tariqsamer (26 ديسمبر 2007)

مشكور جدا اخي الفاضل


----------



## مطلق الخيرات (28 ديسمبر 2007)

thannnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnxxxxxxx


----------



## مطلق الخيرات (28 ديسمبر 2007)

رحم الله والديك


----------



## يوسف جابر (31 ديسمبر 2007)

مشكوووووووووووووووور


----------



## ابو سيف العراقي (1 يناير 2008)

تسلم الايادي على هذه المواضيع الشيقة والمفيدة وجزاك الله خير الجزاء


----------



## essam914 (2 يناير 2008)

هناك مشكلة في التحميل


----------



## ABD F (2 يناير 2008)

اخي الكريم 
زياد تامر المحترم 
نرجو اعادة رفع الروابط 
أو تحميلهم بملف من صيغة zip
لان روابط لا تعمل 
وشكرا لمجهودك


----------



## قلب حزين (9 يناير 2008)

شكرا على المعلومات وجزاك الله خيرا وجعلك عونا لأخوانك


----------



## رجلمنسيناء (11 يناير 2008)

شكرا على هذا المجهود الرائع
وارجوا المزيد من هذه المعلومات التى تفيد فى الحياةة العلمية


----------



## رجلمنسيناء (11 يناير 2008)

شكرا على هذا المجهود الرائع
وارجوا المزيد من هذه المعلومات التى تفيد فى الحياةة العلمية


----------



## رجلمنسيناء (11 يناير 2008)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## محمد تكيف (11 يناير 2008)

بارك الله فيك:63:


----------



## محب المصطفى (11 يناير 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
الله يجزكم الخير


----------



## محب المصطفى (11 يناير 2008)

مشكورر الله يعطيك العافيه بس عندي مشكله بالتحميل


----------



## فادي ابراهيم عزوز (11 يناير 2008)

Thanx alot


----------



## محمد الشجيري (13 يناير 2008)

شكرا" أخي الكريم


----------



## زكريا محمدأحمد (29 يناير 2008)

شكراا لكم لهذه المواضيع القيمة.............................0


----------



## هانى فوزى (30 يناير 2008)

بصرااااااحه مفيش اى حاااجه بنزلها عايزه تشتغل لو سمحتو ابقو نزلو حجات شغاله بليز


----------



## Eng.ammar (31 يناير 2008)

شكرا جزيلا الله يوفقك


----------



## عبدالهادي خليل (1 فبراير 2008)

جزاك الله خير الجزاء


----------



## راية (2 فبراير 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## العراقي الميكانيكي (3 فبراير 2008)

شكرا اخي المهندس على هذه المرفقات الرائعة وبالنسبة لمن لديهم مشكلة في التنزيل "" التحميل من الموقع "" والتحميل على انواعه طبعا " pdf+rar+ exe+php+doc " . الحل هو برنامج رائع للتحميل من اي موقع على النت والي اسمة " Internet Dawnload Manager " وموجود في كلكشنات البرامج او في مواقع تحميل البرامج . أو ممكن ارفعه رابط للي يحب .ومن الله التوفيق. واي زميل لديه مشكله في الحاسوب . انا حاضر وذلك لخبرتي في الحاسوب ومن الله التوفيق.
المهندس /علي التميمي /العراق


----------



## تاج السرعوض الكريم (3 فبراير 2008)

:28: مجهود طيب تعم به الفائدة للجميع وبالاخص الجنود المجهولين في قاعدة المنظومة الهندسية الذين يقومون بترجمة مجهود المهندس في كل مراحل التركيب والتشغيل والصيانه 
م.تاج السر


----------



## عليما (7 فبراير 2008)

*الله يكرمك*

شكرا على المجهود


----------



## محب المصطفى (13 فبراير 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
بارك الله فيك


----------



## برنسيسه (13 فبراير 2008)

شكراااااااا


----------



## يتيم المشاعر (14 فبراير 2008)

جزاك الله كل خيرا اخى الفاضل وبارك الله فيك ..
وفى انتظار المزيد من هذه الكتب الرائعه ..
لا تنسانا بارك الله فيك 
لكي يستفاد منها الاخوان الذين يمارسون المهنة الفنية


----------



## عليما (3 مارس 2008)

الله ينور عليك
شكرا يا كبيييييييييييييييير


----------



## نوري المياح (4 مارس 2008)

جزاكم الله غير الجزاءعلى التوضيحات نوري المياح


----------



## السيد عبد الحميد (5 مارس 2008)

جزاك الله خير ونفع الله بك الامة


----------



## المنتسب (5 مارس 2008)

شكررررررررررررررررا لمشاركتك الجميلة


----------



## sas_kik (6 مارس 2008)

شكرا لك ويعطيك العافية


----------



## DESKTOP (6 مارس 2008)

الف شكر على المجهود الطيب ان شاء الله فى ميزان حسناتك 
وفى انتظار المزيد و الجديد ... بارك الله فيك


----------



## مصطفى-و (6 مارس 2008)

سلمت يمينك أخي الكريم...​


----------



## وليد البنا (6 مارس 2008)




----------



## ابوشوشة (6 مارس 2008)

جزاك الله خير الجزاء واكثر الله من امثالك


----------



## شادان (9 مارس 2008)

اشكرك على هذه المعلومات القيمة


----------



## احمددقوري (9 مارس 2008)

الرجاءاحتاج الى كتاب عن العزل الحراري للأبنية


----------



## عبدالرحمن عراق (9 مارس 2008)

شكرا لجهودكم وجزاكم الله خير


----------



## احمد الناصح (9 مارس 2008)

اشكرك على هذه المعلومات القيمة


----------



## الامام اسلام (22 أبريل 2008)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## hado (23 أبريل 2008)

thxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## zroogaa (23 أبريل 2008)

السلام عليكم
 مشكور اخي العزيز علي هذا الموضوع المتميز ازادك الله علما. 
 والسلام


----------



## السندباد احمد (28 أبريل 2008)

شكرا بجد الموضوع جامد وبالذات للمبتدئين


----------



## nhilek (2 مايو 2008)

thank you very much my friend


----------



## بشار سمير محسن (2 مايو 2008)

اخي الكريم مجهود رائع وجبار ومعلومات اروع


----------



## سامي الجن (16 مايو 2008)

شكرا جزيلا علي المواضيع الشيقة


----------



## رائد حمامرة (18 مايو 2008)

الفالفالف شكر


----------



## رائد حمامرة (18 مايو 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا وجعله الله في ميزان حسناتك ،


----------



## رائد حمامرة (18 مايو 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## مصطفى البرواري (20 مايو 2008)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## m7md3shor (22 مايو 2008)

ملفات أكثر من رائعة وجزاكم الله بكل حرف فيها حسنة


----------



## محمد محمد الهندي (30 مايو 2008)

الف الف شكر 
والله الموفق 
وجزاك الله عنا خيرا


----------



## ايمن عبدو (30 مايو 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
الله يرحم ولديك وتحسب في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## عبدالله رمضان (30 مايو 2008)

شكرا على المجهود الرائع ووفقكم الله لما فيه الخير


----------



## اوسكار العراق (3 يونيو 2008)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك الله الف خير000مع تمنياتي اليك بالصحة والعافية


----------



## قحطان العابدي (5 يونيو 2008)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## ابو العتاهية (7 يونيو 2008)

مشكووووور يا مهندس


----------



## السبهاوي1 (8 يونيو 2008)

رحم الله والديك وثقل لك الميزان


----------



## أحمد الدملاوى (8 يونيو 2008)

الله يعطيك الف عافية و مشكورين على المجهودات


----------



## صاحب الدليمي (8 يونيو 2008)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## أبوسمش (8 يونيو 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
أسال الله عزه وجل التوفيق على الشرح الجميل


----------



## ساحر الليل (23 يونيو 2008)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## ماهر شمة (17 يوليو 2008)

شكرا لك على المعلومات القيمة وجازك الله خيرا


----------



## محمد مصطفى محمود (18 يوليو 2008)

شكرا على هذة المعلومات القيمة


----------



## حسام محمد (14 أغسطس 2008)

ألف شكر وجعلها الله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## مصطفى الشيخلي (14 أغسطس 2008)

أشكرك يا اخ زياد شكر جزيل والله كنت ادور على هاي المواضيع بس ما لكيتها 
ممكن أذا عندك مواضيع اخرى ل (( الأدارة العامة لتطوير المناهج)) تضيفها 
وبارك الله فيك وجعلها في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## بورلوف (17 أغسطس 2008)

يعطيك العافيه على الموضوعات الجميلة


----------



## ابن الخولى (17 أغسطس 2008)

جزاك الله خير ....... بس مش عارف فى مشكله فى التحميل .......


----------



## اشرف تبريد (19 أغسطس 2008)

بورك لك فى كل خير


----------



## بالظ (20 أغسطس 2008)

م:75::20::84:


----------



## بالظ (20 أغسطس 2008)

ما شاء الله


----------



## طارق بويرق (21 أغسطس 2008)

مشكور والله يعطيك الف العافيه


----------



## kokohamo2003 (21 أغسطس 2008)

بسم الله ارحمن الرحيم
الف شكر للمهندس زياد علي هذا الجهد
في رعايه الله


----------



## خالد المزلاوى (22 أغسطس 2008)

شكرعلى صاحب الموضوع الجميل


----------



## كرم الحمداني (27 أغسطس 2008)

شششششششششششششكككككككككككككككككككررررررررررررررررررااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## مراد حشاني (9 سبتمبر 2008)

اللهم أجزه أجر علم ينتفع به


----------



## طالب الرحمه (10 سبتمبر 2008)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## محمود عنتر جاب (14 سبتمبر 2008)

THAAAAAAAAANK yooooooooooooooooooooou


----------



## حمزة بكر (14 سبتمبر 2008)

وانا ايضا ارجوا المساعدة فى هذا المجال وبارك الله فيكم


----------



## السياب احمد (14 سبتمبر 2008)

بارك الله فيك والى الامام دائما


----------



## م محمدعمران (15 سبتمبر 2008)

مشكوووووووووووووووووور


----------



## م محمدعمران (15 سبتمبر 2008)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## م محمدعمران (15 سبتمبر 2008)

عندى مشكلة فى التحميل ممكن المساعدة


----------



## ابوجاسم وبس (17 سبتمبر 2008)

مشكوووووووووووووور
لا اله الا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شئ قدير 
استغفر الله الذي لا اله الا هو الحي القيوم واتوب اليه


----------



## يوسف على على (18 سبتمبر 2008)

ممكن اسأل سؤال انا باحمل الملف لكن واضح انه بيعمل على برنامج غير موجود عندى على الكمبيوتر برجاء الافاده وشكراا لمجهوداتكم


----------



## يوسف على على (18 سبتمبر 2008)

سيدى الفاضل ممكن اسأل سؤال انا باحمل الملف لكن واضح انه بيعمل على برنامج غير موجود عندى على الكمبيوتر برجاء الافاده وشكراا لمجهوداتكم


----------



## osamanada75 (24 سبتمبر 2008)

thankssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssss


----------



## محمد محمود خليل (24 سبتمبر 2008)

رائع يا اخ زياد 
بارك الله بجهدك


----------



## محمد محمود خليل (24 سبتمبر 2008)

يوسف على على قال:


> ممكن اسأل سؤال انا باحمل الملف لكن واضح انه بيعمل على برنامج غير موجود عندى على الكمبيوتر برجاء الافاده وشكراا لمجهوداتكم


 الاخ يوسف
بامكانك تنزيل البرنامج من الرابط التالي وهو برنامج acrobat
آمل ان تتمكن من تنزيله على جهازك
عليك اولا من عمل download للملف ثم تقوم بتنزيله على جهازك
http://www.adobe.com/products/acrobat/readstep2.html​


----------



## احمددقوري (8 أكتوبر 2008)

الرجاء تسهيل التحميل لأن لدي مشكلة في التحميل وووووووشكرا


----------



## مهندس عمر محمد (25 أكتوبر 2008)

بارك الله فيك 
مشكور


----------



## محمد حداد عبدالله (27 أكتوبر 2008)

جزاك الله خير علي مجهودك
تم التحميل وفي انتظار المزيد


----------



## صلاح سالم علي (4 نوفمبر 2008)

جزالك الله خير يا باشمهندس ..


----------



## altarrah82 (7 نوفمبر 2008)

قديم جدا نرجو الاحدث


----------



## م محمد عثمان (24 نوفمبر 2008)

اللهم اجعله فى ميزان حسناته 
والله معلومات قيمه كلنا فى حاجه دائمه لها ولتذكرها 
جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## عمرو محمد علي محمد (30 نوفمبر 2008)

شكراً على المجهود الكبير ووفقككم الله للخير دائماً
م/ عمرو محمد علي
mohammedghl***********


----------



## jibreel (1 ديسمبر 2008)

:16::16::16:


----------



## محمد شرف شرف (2 ديسمبر 2008)

شكرااااااااااااااا


----------



## أبوالياس (2 ديسمبر 2008)

الله يعطيك العافية
وشكراً


----------



## م محمد عثمان (3 ديسمبر 2008)

الف شكر لك على هذه المعلومات 
جعله الله فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## hamzatoon (3 ديسمبر 2008)

*مشكورر الله يعطيك العافيه*


----------



## حمادة بندق (4 ديسمبر 2008)

شكرا على هذة المواضيع


----------



## nhilek (14 ديسمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم وكل عام و أنتم بخير أضحى مبارك للجميع 
حتى هذه اللحظة لم استطع تنزيل ملفات الصور لأن الموقع غير متوفر التسجيل فيه


----------



## mohamed mech (14 ديسمبر 2008)

يسلم صاحب هذا المجهود المميز


----------



## A.MEGUD (2 أبريل 2009)

*جزاك الله كل الخير
جزاك الله كل الخير*​*
*


----------



## A.MEGUD (2 أبريل 2009)

مشكوررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## A.MEGUD (2 أبريل 2009)

والله العظيم انا تعلمت كثيرا جدا جدا من هذا الملتقى اشكر كل القائمين والمشرفين والاعضاء ولكم منى كل الحب والاحترام والتقدير من اخوكم العبد الفقير الى الله


----------



## rewesh (2 أبريل 2009)

الف الف شكر على المجهود الرائع ده وجزاك الله خيرا ........ وان شااء الله يجعله فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## Asaad Mohamed Khal (4 أبريل 2009)

الشكر الجزيل والخير الكثير والإجر الكبير من عند الله


----------



## عادل كعب (7 أبريل 2009)

*الف شكر للمهندس زياد علي هذا الجهد*


----------



## alsebane (8 أبريل 2009)

الله يرحم والديك ويغفرلك ويثبتك على الصراط المستقيم


----------



## abed.ghaze (8 أبريل 2009)

بارك الله فيك وأعطاك سؤلك....


----------



## سعد العادلى (9 أبريل 2009)

شكرا اوى على الاستفادة وياريت تكون الكتب لغة عربية ................................................


----------



## rewesh (9 أبريل 2009)

الف شكر ..... جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## a.z (9 أبريل 2009)

شككرررا على المعلومات القيمة


----------



## ايمن حسين (16 أبريل 2009)

جزاكم الله خيرا على المعلومات القيمة


----------



## عناق~الورود (16 أبريل 2009)

سلام عليكم ..

انا طالبة هندسة معمارية وعنا مساق للتركيبات الميكانيكية ..

وعندي بحث لازم انجزه عن تكييف السبيليت يونت ..

فاذا حدا عنده اي معلومات اي ابحاث ياااااااريت ما يبخل عليا ..

واكيد الكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## اسد ليث (25 أبريل 2009)

*جعله الله في ميزان حسناتك*


----------



## عبده عبد المجيد (27 أبريل 2009)

مشكوووووووووووووووووررررررررررررر يا ابن الاموررررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## عمرو محمد علي محمد (14 مايو 2009)

شكراً يا باشمهندس
عمرو محمد المنامة


----------



## walooo (26 مايو 2009)

الف مليون شكر بس ممكن تبعتلى الدائره الكهربيه لجهاز تكيف اسبلت


----------



## kokohamo2003 (26 مايو 2009)

جزاك الله خير الجزاء


----------



## احمد الحوت (27 مايو 2009)

*شكر الجزيل*



زياد تامر متولى قال:


> إلى كل الراغبين فى العمل بمجال التبريد والتكييف
> أرجو ان تحقق لهم الموضوعات الأتيه الإفاده
> والله الموفق
> 
> المبردات


سلام عليكم الاخ العزيز الف شكر ونتمنى المزيد


----------



## المدفعجي999 (31 مايو 2009)

*الف شكر للمهندس زياد على المعلومات الرائعة دى وربنا يزيدك من العلم يارب*​


----------



## Eng: bolbol79 (4 يونيو 2009)

كتب بالعربى شرح وتفصيل تسلم ايدك يا زياد وبارك الله فيك ..... الكتب بالعربى واللى ما يشترى يحمل

 يعنى يعمل down load :79:

 :15:

 :5::6:
:13::13::13::13::13::13::13::13::13::13::13::13::13::13::13:


----------



## light man (4 يونيو 2009)

مشكور اخي........... وهو للصراحة في نقص كبير بالمراجع العربية بجميع مجالات الهندسة و مزبوط انو اللغة الأنكليزية ضرورية للتطور و مواكبة العلم و لكن احيانا ضروري يكون في حركة ترجمة و بحث عربي و بهالمناسبة ما فيتو الواحد الا يشكر الادارة العامة لتطوير المناهج بالمملكة العربية السعودية لانو جد بعد الإطلاع على مناهجن جد شي بيرفع الراس و بتمنا عنا ببلدنا يطورو المناهج شوي لانو بكفي حكي فاضي حلنا ناخد شوية علم


----------



## بسيونى للتبريد (14 يونيو 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا وياريت تكمل جميلك بكتاب عن تكييف السيارات بالعربى ضروووووووووووووووووووورى


----------



## نور محمد علي (14 يونيو 2009)

جزاك الله كل خير وارجو منك المزيد


----------



## tbanzi3 (14 يوليو 2009)

ألف شكر على هذه المعلومات القيمة


----------



## ميكانيكي فلسطين (14 أغسطس 2009)

مشكور أخي الكريم
موضوعات رائعة ومفيدة


----------



## سابكو 2010 (14 أغسطس 2009)

شكرآ ليك على المجهود فعلآ موضوعات هامة جدآ


----------



## مؤيد غازي (15 أغسطس 2009)

شكراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## محمود33 (1 يناير 2010)

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

مشكور اخي علي المعلومات ونريد المزيد
والسلام عليكم:77::63::12::75::20::20:*​


----------



## م ابوسامر (1 يناير 2010)

بارك الله فيك وكثر الله من امثالك


----------



## mahmoudesam (1 يناير 2010)

بارك الله فيك 
اسأل الله ان يعلمك من علمه
تحيـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــاتى


----------



## koutoubi (1 يناير 2010)

مشكورر الله يعطيك العافيه


----------



## koutoubi (1 يناير 2010)

مشكورر الله يعطيك العافيه


----------



## noreldin2000 (2 يناير 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## منتصرالمجالي (2 يناير 2010)

مشكور على هذه المواضيع الرائعة والمفيدة وجعلت في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## مستركارير (2 يناير 2010)

مشكورررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر

جداااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا

ونتمنا أن تضيف مواضيع أكثر


----------



## محمود عزت احمد (3 يناير 2010)

بارك الله فيك اخي الكريم مجهود رائع


----------



## solest (5 يناير 2010)

هالين والله جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## hodadodo (1 فبراير 2010)

جزاك اللة خيرا يا أخى و جعلة فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## احمد دوالي (8 فبراير 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير علي هذا المجهود


----------



## سعد كاريير (10 مارس 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا اخى الكريم


----------



## خادم محمد (25 مارس 2010)

الله يجزيك الخير


----------



## mhmoodk (26 مارس 2010)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور
وبارك الله فيك


----------



## روووري (26 مارس 2010)

مشاء الله عمل جبار ما قصرت يا الغالي 

في ميزان حسناتك ان شاء الله


----------



## خادم محمد (26 مارس 2010)

very good


----------



## badr gamil (25 أبريل 2010)

لا اجد الكلمات التى تعبر لك عن شكرى.... ولكن..شكرا


----------



## ammar-sl (25 أبريل 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## محمد أحمد الشريف (25 أبريل 2010)

مشكور


----------



## محمد العراقي99 (25 أبريل 2010)

رحم الله والديك يا اخي ودمتم...............ز


----------



## wael_heshmat (26 أبريل 2010)

الف الف شششكررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## خادم محمد (28 أبريل 2010)

أشكر الجميع


----------



## عبدالعال حسن (22 مايو 2010)

الله يعطيك العافية


----------



## Environ (21 يوليو 2010)

مشكور والله يعطيك العافية
أفدتني بخصوص الدائرة الكهربائية للمكيف الصحراوي ولكن لدي ملاحظة
دام المرفق عبارة عن حقيبة تدريبية للمعهد الفني والتدريب المهني، أليس من اللأولى أن تكون مجانية لمن يرغب الحصول عليها وليس كما هو معمول به الآن بأنه يتحتم علي المتصفح الاشتراك بالمنتدى للحصول على المرفق؟

على العموم جزاك الله خيرا فعلا استفدت من الدائرة الكهربائية

أحمد


----------



## Atatri (21 يوليو 2010)

الله يعطيك العافية و الله يجزيك الخير


----------



## elomda_5 (21 يوليو 2010)

شكرا


----------



## شريف اسماعيل (22 يوليو 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا معلوماتك قيمه وشكرا لحضرتك بس لو في عند حضرتك اي شئ عن الشيللرات المركزيه


----------



## المهندس تبريد (22 يوليو 2010)

والله كتب جدا راااااااائع وبارك الله لك


----------



## المهندس تبريد (22 يوليو 2010)

شكرا ع الكتب وكثر الله من امثالكم


----------



## midonagi (22 يوليو 2010)

الف الف شكر..جزاك الله كل الخير


----------



## رشةعطر (23 يوليو 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا واثابك


----------



## salar_ahmed82 (30 يوليو 2010)

مشكووووووووور


----------



## nawf (5 أغسطس 2010)

مشكور وان شاء الله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## sma.992 (6 أغسطس 2010)

شكراً بعد أربع سنوات ( تاريخ الموضوع ) 
بصراحة الفني صار عبقرينو و صار يخترع أعطال رهيبة حتى إنو قال المحرك محروق 
شكراً بخصوص الثلاجة المنزلية و طبعاً الباقي


----------



## eng..fares (31 يناير 2011)

مشكور والله يعطيك


----------



## Jassim.26 (31 يناير 2011)

مشكور والله يعطيك ألف عافيه


----------



## مانع حمادي عباس (1 يوليو 2012)

مشكور ياورد


----------



## مانع حمادي عباس (1 يوليو 2012)

تسلم ياورد


----------



## aly016 (8 يوليو 2012)

جزاك الله خيرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## شركة العشي للتكييف (8 يوليو 2012)

مششكور الله يعطيك العافية


----------



## nofal (8 يوليو 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا .


----------



## zin10 (8 يوليو 2012)

اشكرك على هذه الاضافات الرائعة


----------



## zin10 (8 يوليو 2012)

*احسنت استاذ في اختيار المواضيع واشكرك على جهودك القيمة والكبيرة*


----------



## gemmy.713 (18 أكتوبر 2013)

thanks for the good informations but we need information in central air conditioning


----------



## hagagm25 (18 أكتوبر 2013)

جزال الله خيرا


----------



## kamal1986 (6 فبراير 2014)

شكراااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## أبوأحــمــد (6 فبراير 2014)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## gobar (7 فبراير 2014)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## ibrahim shamsia (27 أبريل 2014)

*جزاك الله خيراً*


----------



## hamza ahmed r (28 أبريل 2014)

ربنا يبارك فيك ويجعله في ميزان حسناتك


----------

